# Scariest Thing To Happen At Your Yard?!



## JennyConnor (Jul 21, 2010)

Whats the scariest thing to happen at yours or a friends yard?

One day at my old stables, about 10 friends and I were camping right next to the stables/yard on a huge flat-top grassy bank (there are 3 massive american barns holding about 30 stables each) These stables were built for racehorses eg TB's. My mum used to work there when she was younger. They used to have broodmares, stallions and the youngstock for breaking and backing for intent of racing. However that all changed and now and it has been used for liveries for the last 15 years.

Anyway, one night, about 3am-ish I was still awake after a short sleep. It was summer time so most the horses were out in the fields all night, whilst a few were stabled for the night. Due to there being quite a busy road about 3 miles away we always close the yard gates so the stabled horses cant escape. 

As I lay there awake I heard a faint trotting in the distance, it was kind of a prancy, cantery kind of trot - like a very highly sprung horse, like a TB.. First of all I though one of the horses had escaped from the field, but when I heard it come straight through the closed yard gates without them opening I though it was something different. It continued to prace its way down the yard and the noise dissappeared, but who was on the horse because horses dont prace unless they're being held back, either by a headcollar or when being ridden..

I did look out of my tent, but I didn't see anything. Perhaps someone didnt get the message that its not a race stable anymore?


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I was working at a riding stables in Kingston, Surrey, a long time ago now, I had been there several years. This particular night it was Winter & very late, as we, my fellow groom & I, had a horse down with colic, we made her comfortable & were waiting for the vet & our Chief instructor to arrive.
As we sat in the tack room by the fire, suddenly a cold wind sprung up from nowhere, the fire died down & the huge double doors on the front of the building slowly started to open, they had been bolted from the inside, as they swung open, in a shaft of white light a ghostly figure appeared in the yard, we were transfixed, couldn't take our eyes off it. Dressed in old fashioned riding clothing it seemed to be looking around the yard & from it's stance didn't like what it saw either, it was irritably tapping a riding crop against long leather boots.
Then the fire flared up, making us both jump, we looked at each other then back outside but, whatever it had been it was gone.
I got up & shut the doors. Soon after our Chef instructer arrived. We told him what we had seen & as you can imagine got a lot of teasing from everyone for weeks after. But no one could explain what we had seen.

This is a true story, I have never seen anything like this before or since.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Once I was mucking out one of my loan horses Rose, it was about 5.30 in the morning, very dark.
I heard footsteps in the yard and guessed it was my friend Gina (YO) The footsteps grew closer and a figure passed by the stable door, i also heard a faint 'hello'.
Rose heard it too cos her ears went up and I went straight to the door to ask Gina why she was there so early but there was no one there??? I searched all round and couldnt find her
Then as im finishing up with Rose about 7.30 I get a txt from Gina asking me to chuck the feeds in she's feeling unwell in bed! I rang her to ask if she had come to the yard and she didnt know what I was on about!!! 

Even scarier then that though was when two of the stallions got out and had a punch up, tearing all the fences down in the process. Now that was scary


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

We used to keep our ponies in stables behind a scrap yard, owner by the scrap dealer. He had given us some old caravans to keep the feed in. One night my daughter and I went up to bring them in and feed them, but there was no electricity and we had forgotten to bring a torch. I was mixing up feeds by feel in the caravan when I felt this heavy breathing on my neck. I spun around but there was nothing there. I carried on and again, the heavy breathing. I thought that's it, I'm off! So I went to run out of the caravan door, but couldn't. It was a black pony, Ebony, blocking the doorway. He had managed to get his front half right inside the caravan and there was us, me pushing and my daughter pulling, trying to get him out in the pitch dark!

Not as ghostly as yours, but it felt like it at the time.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

The evening of the day Shrek our Shetland pony had been put to sleep my husband and I was getting Caddys bed ready and Shreks rugs was on the door of his stable. all of a sudden his rug looked like it was being pulled of his door when we looked it was in the middle of his stable.Shrek used to do that all the time when I took his rug off in the winter and put it on the door...... could have been and explanation for it I guess, but it has never happened since that day.


----------



## Negasius (Apr 28, 2011)

Mine's not scary in the spooky sense but i used to share a smaller yard with a shall we say disagreeable woman who would leave her horse loose in the yard despite everyone and the farmer asking her not to! One day i was slipping through the gate going out and her horse barged past me and nicked off down the bridleway. I had to leg it after him, crapping myself the whole way cause she'd probably have murdered me and then once finally catching him with a handful of grass had to lead him back by his forelock!! 

Okay mine's probably more stupid than scary but i have to tell you i was absoloutely crapping myself at the time XD!


----------



## karmidale (May 5, 2011)

I don't have stable stories to share but I have seen the Spirit of a dog in my home - it jumped the gate to come for a walk with us and our other dogs on Sunday! (Obviously didn't want to be left home alone LOL). We also have heard it bark on several occasions. I don't find it scary though - it is rather endearing.


----------

